# Sheffield Decision Making Centre - Concern



## Bxdrugz (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi all,

My wife submitted all her documents at the Toronto Immigration Centre on *5 Feb* and paid an extra £400 for the priority service. She was told the decision would take approx 8-10 weeks supported by 3 email updates (docs received, decision made, passport collection date) from Sheffield.

It's been 3 and a half weeks and we haven't received any emails yet. Should I be worried?

Thanks


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

If you're really worried, you can pay to contact the Home Office's 3rd party information service by email and they may at bare minimum be able to tell you if the application was received. However it's not uncommon to go without an email contact, and there's little they'll be able to tell you since you're still well within service standards (which is measured in business, rather than calendar, days)


----------



## Trooper18 (Feb 27, 2018)

They're not great with email updates like that 

The first email we got was that stating the online application was received by the DMC about a week after we did the biometrics 

The second email we got was that stating that the passport was being returned..which was about 30 working days after the Biometrics


----------

